# Practice Posting >  How to make a Table Saw at Home

## Junkyard

:Smile: 
In this video, I will show you how to make a table saw with a new design fence using a circular saw. For various woodworking projects and work, Circular saw is not enough and for more precise cuts a table saw is required. Instead of buying a table saw, I made it by using a Circular saw.

----------

